# Paramedics called to Austin bomber's home 10 hours before he died



## MMiz (Mar 24, 2018)

Paramedics called to Austin bomber's home 10 hours before he died

PFLUGERVILLE, Texas (KXAN) - Paramedics from the Pflugerville Fire Department responded to the Austin bomber's house the day before officials closed in and he died after detonating a bomb.

On March 20 around 4:01 p.m., the fire department got a dispatch from the Austin-Travis County EMS for an "unknown medical assist" at 403 N. Second St., in Pflugerville, according to a release. It arrived four minutes later, and a paramedic knocked on the house and asked if anyone called for EMS. 

Read more!


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 26, 2018)

Next sentence:"The person who answered the door replied that no one had called, and that was affirmed by an unseen person elsewhere in the interior of the house," the release stated"

Translation:  The crew went back in service, like happens daily all over the US.

Why is this even news?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Next sentence:"The person who answered the door replied that no one had called, and that was affirmed by an unseen person elsewhere in the interior of the house," the release stated"
> 
> Translation:  The crew went back in service, like happens daily all over the US.
> 
> Why is this even news?


It’s being spread around that the medics gave the suspect a heads up and gave him time to flee by responding to the medical call. 

From everything I have read they were called out for a normal low priority medical aid at the house and responded to it which was only blocks away from their station. They were already on scene and talking to the residents  when they were advised to stage away from the scene.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 26, 2018)

This site has a little more information: https://www.mystatesman.com/news/au...f-bomber-mark-conditt/SnjJThqYyU5SC534Csu0JO/


> The two-person crew was intended to be nearby as authorities conducted surveillance and prepared to serve a search warrant at Conditt’s Pflugerville home, in case any officers were injured.
> 
> Instead, they knocked on the door and talked to one of Conditt’s roommates at the same time that a small army of police officers and federal agents was getting ready for the raid. Police suspect the roommate might have told Conditt about what happened, potentially giving him a hint that investigators would be arriving soon.



sounds like a major breakdown in communications, between the LEO who requested the unit and the field unit (and based on the article, it might have included several dispatch centers playing telephone)


----------

